

A massive new Skyrim mod, and the 19-year-old who built it - dshibarshin
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/07/16/behind-falskaar-a-massive-new-skyrim-mod-and-the-19-year-old-who-spent-a-year-building-it/

======
thoughtpalette
This is the way to do it. I went to a college that had a Game Design program
and no one (that I was affiliated with) modded any games! It completely took
me away since modding Tribes, CS and making maps/models/textures for existing
games seemed like a perfect way to get 'real world' experience.

They kids I did see in that program mostly stayed in the lounge playing an
xbox.

